
Critical Vulnerability in JSON Web Encryption (JWE) – RFC 7516 - kushti
http://blog.intothesymmetry.com/2017/03/critical-vulnerability-in-json-web.html
======
technion
Interesting to see another crypto vulnerability straight out of Cryptopals
challenges - in this case - set 8.

